# Just a couple cool shots.



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

By the way that Incognito in one of them.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Still a lot of cigar left on the ones in the ashtray!!! LOL


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

None of them where mine LOL.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Cool Pics, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Some great sticks in those pics!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Incognito don't look too happy you're taking his picture


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

deuce said:


> Still a lot of cigar left on the ones in the ashtray!!! LOL


Ha ha! It was upstairs in Robusto's Private Club, so we were lighting high priced sticks with twenty dollar bills, taking a puff or two and lighting another one! (If you believe that, I've got some ocean front property in the mid-west to sell you. ) I know I nubbed mine though!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome. Kind of artsy!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Please tell me that someone finished off that Padron in the first pic!:arghhhh:
Great pics - thanx!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Very cool pics Frank!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Looks like some good burning went on!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Don't waste that Padron!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank's for sharing Frank


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice work...love the stick placement...


----------

